
Recipe Book on Blockstack - nehagoswami
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;magic-spoon-2
======
nehagoswami
Hello People, Just created MagicSpoon, a product that helps you develop and
save innovative recipes. It combines my passion to code and cooking.
Magicspoon helps you save your recipes in a decentralised manner with the help
of blockstack platform. You can share your recipes with friends and
collaborators. I am working towards ensuring that people collaborate on
recipes which I feel can add a lot of fun in our lives. Please try the product
and leave your feedback. There is loads to come from my end.

